# Hydor Koralia Nano - Alternatives



## rohitsingh_81 (3 Sep 2011)

Dear All,

I have a 60 CM tank (60x30x36) which I am going to re-scape. I have a Jebo 835 canister which i believe is good at circulation but not so good at Flow. Thanks to George from this fourm, that I know flow problems go a long way in hindering Carpet plants growth problem.

With all my research, I know Hydor Koralia Nano 240 (900 L/H) is appropriate for my tank; however, the same is hard for find in Singapore. Can you please suggest any alternative brands for my 60 CM tank ? Should I get any other brand which has more flow (2400 L/H or so) and direct the flow towards the glass rather than substrate directly; would it make sense ?

I am stuck and need your experience to help me out.

Many thanks.


----------



## JenCliBee (3 Sep 2011)

you could get the boyu or resun cheaper version which shouldnt be hard to come by in your neck of the woods, flow wise you have to think about substrate turbulance over one that wont distrupt so much.... just remeber though the cheaper models state a flow rate which is far to being acurate.... the resun for instnace can be rated at about 2000lph but realistically it will probbaly be more like 900-1200lph.

Either way im sure 900lph ontop of your currently running filter would be fine. Really it is a matter of trying and seiing tbh.


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Sep 2011)

I would not add more than 900lph one. Both 1600 and 2800 are way too much. 2800 is super powerful even for a 240 tank


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.528856,19.205679


----------



## rohitsingh_81 (4 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the replies Guys. I have ordered an Nano 900 via ebay and will stick to the same in that case.


----------



## dazzer1975 (5 Sep 2011)

tunze are a superb pump manufacturer usually used in reef tanks, but they produce a mini circulation pump for £10 rated at 300 litres per hour.

non directional outflow though but tiny yet superb build quality and reliability.

found loads of places but here is one in the uk:

http://www.aquacadabra.co.uk/Tunze-Mini ... 4.040.html

heres the manufacturer page...scroll down for the mini pump, looks like it can be used with an attachment for co2 diffusion also, not seen that so may try out myself once I get set up.

http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C=GB ... oxunter051


----------

